# Splatter, Aang and Thunder opened their eyes today!



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

Three of my 8 baby rats opened their eyes today! I only have a picture of one currently, but I will try to get more later!


This is Splatter, he is a male, and my mom's favorite jellybean


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh man those little ears! He's adorable


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

Hehe, thanks! The one's who have opened their eyes already are acting just...... wow. Holly is being driven NUTS because the 3 "see-ables" are running all around the bin and starting fights and stuff ;D sooo cute!!!


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh wait, update: Pawn and *unnamed* opened their eyes too, and the runty one is begining to!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I love them at this age, so hilarious to watch.


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Cyooooootie patootie! Squee!


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Ahhhhh splatter is such a cutie!


----------



## ponderosa (Oct 13, 2014)

D'awww!


----------



## MomToRats (Dec 25, 2014)

awwwwwwwwwww how adorable


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

All of their eyes have opened and they have been introduced to their Auntie Rosie (Holly's adopted sister), and Rosie just loves them to pieces!!!


----------



## TattedRat (Jan 28, 2015)

How Cute!!! Its always so exciting to have little ones!! Congrats! Xox


----------

